# Stop what you are doing and take a picture.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Just something a little different.

No cleaning up, don't organize, just take a picture of your workbench in it's current condition.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll bite.

It's a little disordered at the moment since I'm staging stuff on the bench while working on the dust collection system at the other side of the shop. Haven't vacuumed the floor in over a week either.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep forgetting I have a camera on my cell phone.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

My current "workbench"-

Purchased my first lathe last week, and the kids were asking me to making something for them. A magic wand seems to be a very basic first project…

Cherry finished with BLO.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Kind of an A leads to B leads to C thing









I need to resew the 14" cherry slab in the background to make a top for the cabinet also in the back ground. I built a frame saw and next up I need a kerning plane. The plans and stock are on the bench.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Parts for a frame & panel door….









That needed mortises…was a busy day, today..


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Kevin have you used the saw yet?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just on a 2×4, went right through it the long way. I want the kerf plane done before I attempt the slab.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Typical chaos.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Bench still looks sweet Bondo.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Joinery bench in the foreground, traditional bench back there on the left side of the photo. Traditional bench has a lot of crap on it, I don't know what's over there, nothing that makes me look good. Actually, I think that's where I have my new shooting board plywood and parts? I don't know, in the grand scheme of things who cares.

On the joinery bench from L to R:
1.) Google Home - listen to music on that via my phone and XM radio. Got it for free, it's OK, I wouldn't recommend it for shop speakers. I don't do anything else with it, not a fan of asking a little cylinder - hey how much does a plane ticket from Dallas to Copenhagen cost? What's the weather today? Sorry, don't care and look out the garage door two feet away, moron.
2.) LA jack blade to sharpen
3.) Empty box - contained one (1) Veritas shooting board fence to replace my old shooting board. I know this is something that isn't hard to make, but I'm making everything but the fence and had some gift cards and said - what the hell, this will really come in handy for 22.5, which I need, plus the 45 on my first board was garbage. I don't have an official shooting board plane, I use my LA Jack. Not sure if I'll get an official shooting board plane, and this fence cost a heck of a lot less than that plane.
4.) Picture frame parts and about 20 blanks to make some leaves for a few people for fall decorations. 
5.) Can of air - Not sure why I brought that out there. Think I'll request an FBI investigation to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Colonel, interested in your thoughts on the LV shoot fence when you've used it for a while.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

theoldfart, thought I would share a couple pics of a kerfing plane I made some time back. Don't know if it will help you design yours but thought I would share it with you anyway. If nothing else it might give you an idea what not to make. : )


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Blaster, thanks. That's pretty close to the design i'm using.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

I forgot to add my workbench.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay - here's mine as of this morning… working on a box


----------



## LazarusDB (Dec 12, 2017)

My shop is especially messy right now…and very unlike me. Here's my bench as of now…










I've been spending much more time at my assembly table since I got this lathe a month ago…










EDIT: Not sure why the images are in the wrong view.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have been working for the last three days trying to get my "shop" reorganized. I reset the equipment on one cart to add the small drill press, a buffer and the new spindle sander. I originally built the cart for grinders but decided I don't use the grinder that much and will make it so I can use the grinder outside when needed. I also remade the table for my big drill press because of drilling accuracy problems. I moved the anvil out of my walkway. I kept running into the horn and bruising my leg. : (
I have some honey do's this morning but then I might straighten up my storage of the cut offs.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> EDIT: Not sure why the images are in the wrong view.
> 
> - LazarusDB


Turn your phone sideways. (horizontal instead of vertical)


----------



## LazarusDB (Dec 12, 2017)

Let's try this again…










and










Andybb, thanks for the tip.

Admins, feel free to delete my first post.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Colonel, interested in your thoughts on the LV shoot fence when you ve used it for a while.
> 
> - theoldfart


Will do. It's a luxury item, I acknowledge this. If you did nothing but 90 and the occasional 45, is it worth it? I don't know. I've seen very little written about it, bought it with a gift card. All I know is that if you need angles, this is a brainless way to do it.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Aaron, In the event you are downloading from your camera to your computer, this is a suggestion that may help. 
I don't orient my phone in any particular fashion when taking pictures unless the picture requires it. I import the picture to the computer and then open it, orient it how I want to show it, and then "save" it. Then I can select the picture for the post to LJ's. I'm using a Mac, it may be different for you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I just finished up fall marquetry classes and took the opportunity while the shop floor was still cleared to drag out my seldom used shaper and get some custom drawer dividers roughed out. This was the scene today.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> - shipwright


Is that a drawer bottom with triangular shaped dividers?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Is that a drawer bottom with triangular shaped dividers?
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Yes but with a radius cut on edges to make halfround rows. Look at the end shape in the previous photo.
They are just thrown in the drawer at this point, not properly spaced.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Cutting out pattern templates for a rocking horse build I have begun posting on my LJs blog.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I just finished up fall marquetry classes and took the opportunity while the shop floor was still cleared to drag out my seldom used shaper and get some custom drawer dividers roughed out. This was the scene today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! so that's what all them extra metal parts were for! I have the little Grizzly shaper and yup don't use it very often and only once as an actual shaper.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Trying to uncover a wood rack.


----------

